# VENGEful



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Pulled the trigger. Plan to use sram red 2014 10 speed. Some zipp 404's pics to follow!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice, looks much better than the picture on the specialized site. Why 10 speed instead of 11?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Nasty!


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Got a good deal with this group. Cant resist a a great buy like I did !


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

You are gonna love it!!!! I have the grey version and it is so FAST! Keep us updated on the build.


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Well here she is! My bike shop took care of me and built in within 24 hours. Very very grateful for that! Here are some specs but sadly without each of the components weight ( sorry weight weenies). 
As pictured:
Frame: Venge Pro Race 49/ fork/ seatpost
Drivetrain: Sram Red (10 speed) shifters, crank (170 with chain catcher) front and rear mech, power dome cassette (11-23) and chain
Brakes: Planet X Ultra light brake calipers 
Cockpit: UNO stem (90mm), specialized comp bar, sram Garmin mount
Saddle : fizik Antares carbon saddle ( I know the white may not match but got it for cheap)
Bottle cages: eBay cages
Pedals: look keo blade 
Wheels: zipp 404 carbon clinchers with zipp ti skewers 
Tires: Continental GP 4000s II
Grand total in the picture is 15 lbs 2 oz! 
I don't think I can get much lighter to get it below or at 15 even. Maybe change out the handlebars, and/or change the chain to KMC. Any suggestion are welcomed.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

sick ride man... beautiful. Standard crank? 15-2 is awesome. Mine came out to 15.7 pounds, not bad for a 54.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Dig the green!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice.



TricrossRich said:


> sick ride man... beautiful. Standard crank? 15-2 is awesome. Mine came out to 15.7 pounds, not bad for a 54.


Red weighs about half a pound less than dura ace in the 11 speed versions (not sure about the 10) but that could account for some of the difference.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Red weighs about half a pound less than dura ace in the 11 speed versions (not sure about the 10) but that could account for some of the difference.


Oh for sure.. no doubt. A 49 frame also saves a decent amount of weight over a 54.


----------

